# Hilfe mit Visual C++



## Arogian (12. August 2012)

hoi zusammen.

ich probier mich grad ein bisschen im programieren und das mit visual c++! jetzt mein problem, wenn ich so befehle wie "#include" eingebe, musste das ja eigentlich blau werden und erkannt werden! wird es aber nicht!  kann mir da jemand helfen?

gruss aro


----------



## Freddycbv (12. August 2012)

Das einzige, was ich mir dazu denken könnte, dass VS deine Codezeilen nicht als C++ - Code interpretiert.
Vielleicht ist die Endung falsch? Die Dateien sollten auf .cpp enden (bzw. Header auf .h)


----------



## fadade (12. August 2012)

Wenn du es in Visual Studio machst, dann sollte das eigentlich funktionieren (bei mir ist es zwar ne andere Farbe, aber trotzdem nicht schwarz). Wie hast du die Datei denn angelegt? Visual Studio kann auch einfache Textdateien öffnen/erstellen und dort gibt es kein Highlighting (richtig geschrieben? )

Falls noch nicht geschehen probier mal über Datei - Neues Projekt - Dann irgendwas mit C++ und dort in einer *.cpp oder *.h Datei sollte es dann auch gehen.

@Freddy: Würde es auch funktionieren, wenn ich meine *.txt einfach mal so in eine *.cpp umbenenne und dann mit VS öffne? Würde mich mal interessieren (bin nur momentan im Urlaub und hab hier kein VS^^)


----------



## Freddycbv (12. August 2012)

na klar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(iwie will das Forum das Bild nicht größer machen -> draufklicken)

Bei Dateien, die nichts mit Code zu tun haben, wird nur sporadisch Farbe gesetzt, zB bei Zahlen, oder Ausdrücken, die ihm bekannt erscheinen (Variablen, und so)


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

Freddycbv schrieb:


> na klar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal, du hast bei dir 2 Dinger mit "..." ... wie heißt das nochmal? eingebunden?  und das andere mit <...>  Gibt es da einen Unterschied oder kann man es machen wie man lustig ist? Bei uns in der Schule haben wir gelernt alle Bibliotheken mit <...> einzubinden


----------



## Freddycbv (12. August 2012)

Also ich habs so gelernt:
include <...> für Header von Bibliotheken, etc.. (Verzeichnisse dem Compiler gemeldet (Projekteinstellungen))
include "..." für eigene Header. (im Projektverzeichnis)
wobei #include "..." auch für Bibliotheken funktioniert.

Ich habs ehrlichgesagt voll falsch gemacht, da sowohl die Engine.h als auch Windows.h nicht im Projektverzeichniss liegen, und hier #include <> angebracht gewesen wäre.

EDIT: 


> Beispiel:
> #include <header.h>  Die #include-Direktive bewirkt, daß der Präprozessor nach  header.h in den voreingestellten Include-Verzeichnissen sucht.   Beispiel:
> 
> #include "header.h"  Die #include-Direktive bewirkt, daß der Präprozessor nach  header.h erst im aktuellen Verzeichnis und danach in den  voreingestellten Verzeichnissen sucht.


 Zitat von C/C++ - #include


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2012)

joa, soweit ich weis bezieht sich <...> auf den/die (man kann ja mehrere angeben) "globalen" header ordner und "..." bezieht sich auf den projektordner. will mich jetz nich völlig festnageln, aber ich dächt es wäre so gewesen.


----------



## fadade (12. August 2012)

kuhl, dann kann ich ab jetzt ja auch meine txt-dateien farblich etwas aufhübschen lassen 

Unser Prof meinte, dass 

```
include <...>
```
veraltet ist und man wenn es geht lieber die "" verwenden sollte, vor allem, weil sie etwas flexibler sind


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2012)

nich das ich das jetz bezweifeln wöllt... aber was kann denn da flexibler sein? ^^ nen weiterer punkt den ich dabei noch ned so durchstiegen hab: man kann doch manchmal auch das .h weglassen. aso bspw #include <math> statt #include <math.h> - was is DA dann der unterschied wieder? ><


----------



## sebi707 (13. August 2012)

Eigentlich alle neuen C++ Header haben keine Dateiendung mehr und heißen beispielsweise "iostream" etc. Alte Bibliotheken aus C wurden mit einem "c" vorne erweitert und haben jetzt auch keine Endung mehr. Aus "math.h" wird also "cmath". Die Variante mit "c" vorne sollte nur bei C++ funktionieren und hat wohl ein paar Erweiterungen die es für die C Variante nicht gibt.


----------



## Crysis nerd (13. August 2012)

sebi707 hat Recht.
Zu eurem <...> "..." Problem:
Ja, "..." bezieht sich auf den derzeitigen Projektordner.
<...> bezieht sich auf alle include Verzeichnisse, die man eingestellt hat (oder die schon per Haus eingestellt wurden).

Lg


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2012)

alles klaro, dann danke für die aufklärung ^^


----------



## Arogian (13. August 2012)

ich hab alles sogemacht wie sonst auch un fruer hat es geklappt! normalerweise wenn ich ja <include> eingib musste das ja automatisch blau werden un mir damit zeigen das er die bibliothek erkannt hat! macht er aber nicht, bzw wenn ich nachher probier ob die .exe lauft geht gar nichts! allerdings wenn ich mir ne source datei ausm netzt nehm oder von ner cd erkennt der compiler die biblitheken und farbt es automatisch blau! ich verstehs einfach nicht!? gibt es denn da im menu vlt ne einstellung das ich die vlt raus gemacht hab oder so!? mir ware aber nichts aufgefallen! -.-

gruss aro


----------

